# Steampunk coffee maker



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.home-barista.com/brewing/alpha-dominche-steampunk-t25483.html

Very interesting. Wonder about pricing for this (as a potential coffeeshop/cafe owner)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Love it - really funky - can't wait until Starbucks start using them







You'd need a pretty big place to stick that alongside your espresso machine. Does look amazing though - would like to see what the coffee it produces is like.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The fact it does tea also is very appealing. You wont need an Uber boiler, pouring kettle etc.

They do a 2 'group' model and you can emulate various brewed coffee styles by playing with grind / agitation / water temps


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That looks soooooo nice, would certainly give the right impression to customers as well


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My guess ...5-7k for the 2 group...8-10k the 4 group

Bantam Coffee WANTS!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lovely looking machine & gives the customers something to look at.

Very impressive makes a wonderful focal point.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My concern would be tech support , as the company is obviously in the States...its not like Slayer in the UK who have Has Bean to support


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Cool, although just a little convoluted and not the sort of thing I think of when I hear the word "steampunk".

Steve.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve_S_T said:


> Cool, although just a little convoluted and not the sort of thing I think of when I hear the word "steampunk".
> 
> Steve.


I have to agree. It looks amazing, but it's not 'steampunk'. It's far too modern looking. There are many machines already on the market that look more steampunk, including some owned by forum members. But I still think it looks incredible and very cool


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am always swimming against the tide, byt I think that it is one of those ghastly things that regularly come to the surface. Aesthetically pleasing, perhaps even well designed, but would you really want one? How many people over here go into Costa etc and drink americano?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree on the steampunk thing, its the first thing I thought when I looked at it, not even a little bit 'steampunk' at least in what its come to mean in terms of design and fashion.

Still a cool machine, be interesting to see if there is truly a market for it.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

So it's not actually an espresso machine, its basically a fancy semi automatic siphon/vacuum brewer? Can't see that much of a market, could be wrong though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lets be clear this isnt for espresso : )

This is to use for brewed coffee/filter coffee in place of Chemex, siphon, v60, french press for coffee ..and also to do tea infusions with 0.1c degree control.

To produce a delicous consistant cup of brewed coffee over and over again by pressing a button and then being left free to make the espresso / serve food is gold to a SPECIALTY coffee shop...forget costa


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks great - I remember seeing a video about this from a trade show a little while ago. I'll try and find it later.

I think I also saw coincidentally that there's a new cafe somewhere over the pond which had based itself around one of these machines (verve?)

How does this compare to the bunn trifecta?

For a commercial setting there is also the Curtis "gold cup" single serve brewer, which looked interesting.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

twitter threw up this articale about the v4 steampunk just installed in the verge cafe.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow these look awesome , are there any of these out in the wild so I can visit to try one out .

hmmmmm what would I try tea or coffee . ? ............. both


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

pure theater and drama, a real focal point.

reminds me of the siphons in The New Black on Philpot lane in london.

after all the drama though, what does it taste like? the control it gives will be useful for repeatability, has potential.

would love to try one!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

http://alphadominche.com/


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like these guys have one:

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2016/09/15/macintyre-coffee/


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Might be worth a visit , these things look fascinating


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

Still can't see how it's steampunk - thought that was about going back to 'pre hi-tech' ie steam age and before?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

it's marketing


----------



## Rdalong (Dec 22, 2016)

Crazy design!


----------

